# Smothered okra and tomatoes



## powerplantop (Aug 1, 2017)

INGREDIENTS:

2 1/4 cup okra cut
2 cup tomatoes pealed and diced / 2 large
1/2 cup onion pealed and diced / 1 small
1 clove garlic pealed and diced
2  Tablespoons oil
1/4 teaspoon salt to taste
1 pinch black pepper to taste

INSTRUCTIONS:

Wash, dry and prepare all the ingredients. Cut okra into rounds. Dice onion and tomato mince garlic

In two Tablespoons oil on medium high heat fry okra for 3 minutes. This will help reduce the slime.

Add the onion and garlic and cook for 2 minutes or until onion is slightly translucent.

Reduce heat to medium, add tomatoes, salt and pepper.

Cook for 15 minutes. Taste for seasoning if you need to add salt etc. If its getting dry add some water.

Cook until the okra is done (should be around another 5 minutes) then serve.

Printable recipe found here: Smothered Okra and Tomatoes


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 1, 2017)

We just planted okra in the garden! I'm going to hang on to this one for when they're ready. Thanks! [emoji2]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2017)

Do you smother the okra with a plastic bag, or do you use a pillow?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 1, 2017)

I make a similar dish with the addition of cumin and lemon juice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 1, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I make a similar dish with the addition of cumin and lemon juice.


That sounds tasty


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 2, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Do you smother the okra with a plastic bag, or do you use a pillow?



I usually just put a cover over the pan, and quietly sneak away.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 2, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I usually just put a cover over the pan, and quietly sneak away.



Be sure to wear gloves before touching the lid. Never leave fingerprints.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 2, 2017)

Okra and tomatoes...A staple at my house. Like to use bacon drippings, and sometimes add a bay leaf along with a pinch of cayenne.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 2, 2017)

Uncle Bob said:


> Okra and tomatoes...A staple at my house. Like to use bacon drippings, and sometimes add a bay leaf along with a pinch of cayenne.



Nothing wrong with that! Serve with cornbread and your good to go.


----------

